# Flame under Masterbuilt XL (not in the burner area)



## mojo13

I went to use my Masterbuilt XL for the first time this year and tried it out last night before todays smoke. I started it up and the flame seemed very small so I let it go for a while and all of a sudden there was a fire under the smoker. It looks like it is coming from where the burner pipe meets the gas pipe. The pipe has holes ( I assume for safety) and it seems like gas is leaking from there and catching fire. I have to turn the gas all the way up to seem to get any flame on the burner when I do this the fire catches after 10 minutes or so. 

I have tried to push the pipe in farther but doesn't seem to move at all. It worked before I put it away for the winter. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas. Might have to do the Boston Butt in the oven today....this is a sad sad day


----------



## s2k9k

Since you said you put it up for the winter, that makes me think the burner tube could be clogged. Spiders just love to spin webs in those tubes. I would pull the burner out and inspect and clean everything. Pipe cleaners work great for this.


----------



## michael ark

I would say something has made a home in the tube.evict them!:biggrin:


----------



## green69charger

I have a very similar problem with my MasterBuilt 30" gas smoker. It worked fine for the first 10-12 times then I noticed that I was getting flames where the control valve pipe enters the venturi. The flame is not there all of the time. When I first light the burner it seems fine. But after a few minutes the gas around the venturi ignites. The flame sometimes will go out (but the burner its self is still ignited) and then it will come back. It really seems like there is too much gas going into the burner but I have the problem even on the lowest settings.

I've inspected the burner, per the suggestions here. It it very clean. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Love the site, by the way.


----------



## daveomak

Green69Charger said:


> *I've inspected the burner, per the suggestions here. It it very clean. *Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Love the site, by the way.


Take the burner out and flush it with water, from both ends.... A visual inspection is not adequate.... Then blow it out with air.... even air from the blow end of a shop vac.....   Dave


----------



## green69charger

Thanks, Dave. I'll give it a try. So the reason for the flame at the venturi tube is excess gas that cannot make it thru the burner, correct? Does the burner get gunked up with smokey tar if I use my cold smoke generator? I guess that it could given how badly everything in there gets coated with that tarry gunk.


----------



## daveomak

Green69Charger said:


> Thanks, Dave. I'll give it a try. So the reason for the flame at the venturi tube is excess gas that cannot make it thru the burner, correct? *  The gas tube to the burner flame area usually gets plugged... and it doesn't have to be much to slow the gas flow....*
> 
> Does the burner get gunked up with smokey tar if I use my cold smoke generator? *  Don't know ??  It possibly could... *
> 
> I guess that it could given how badly everything in there gets coated with that tarry gunk.


----------



## yardbird

Exactly what mine did when I get spider in the venturi tube. I didn't have a spider brush (yes you can buy those, that's how common this problem is), but I did have some 12 gauge stranded copper wire. I stripped the end and untwisted it so I could splay the wire ends out like a bottle brush. Stuck it in the venturi while twisting it between my fingers. VOILA! Spider webs get gathered up and come out with the wire.


----------



## green69charger

Thanks for the info. I'll remember that, probably this spring when I get back into outdoor cooking. It's getting close to winter here in Northern Utah.


----------



## daveomak

Green69Charger said:


> Thanks for the info.* I'll remember that, probably this spring when I get back into outdoor cooking.* It's getting close to winter here in Northern Utah.


GC, evening..... Since you have recently joined the forum, I will let that statement slide by, like a sled driven by a 12 year old on ice...... 

This forum, reading it daily, should tickle the taste buds into dragging out the smoker in the foulest weather known to folks in Utah..... 

I will predict you are smoking in less than a month...  If I am wrong, remind me....  I love being wrong..... Another valuable learning experience is always welcome....   I figure every day I learn something keep me looking at the green part of the grass....

Dave


----------



## porkboy9000

Funny, first google hit sends me here and nails my problem. Second use of my new Masterbuilt and there's flames coming out around the gas control knob. A few turns of the screw later, and those little white crispy spider nest things see the light of day.  Two cue tips duct taped together did the trick... and now I'm smoking again!


----------



## arwen73

I created an account just to say the spiderwebs caused this problem for us too! Our smoker is only a few months old and I was so upset when I fired it up, temp wouldn't get over 125 and then flames came shooting out from behind the control panel. Hubby was skeptical- even with a flashlight he couldn't see webs in the burner tube- but he ran a pipe cleaner through and there they were! We're happy to be ready to smoke again this Memorial Day weekend! Thanks to everyone who posted!


----------



## daveomak

...   Glad we could help....  Good smokin'.......


----------



## wickedsmoke

Just created an account to say thanks! This was 100% the problem I had. Got up early to start the first smoke of the season for me, two pork shoulders with some Memphis dust rub, and holy flames! I hope these turn out well :)













IMG_8348.JPG



__ wickedsmoke
__ Jun 23, 2017


----------



## ksanger

My large Masterbuilt gas smoker was leaking too last Sunday.  Unfortunately I didn't stop my smoking until it burned up the knob and starter.  Now I'm rebuilding it.  I've bought a new hose, starter, and regulator as the old regulator is crimped to a burned out hose.  Still have the same issue and it looks like it starts behind the valve between the valve body parts.  Tests okay until you turn the valve on and block the output.  Then the body is clearly leaking gas.  Less than 8 months old.  Used a dozen times, and I'm on my second tank of gas.

When I took the valve apart I didn't see any gasket between the two body halves.  Nor did I see any worn gasket on the valve shaft.  Looking  for a replacement valve next.  Plus another source of heat and smoke.


----------



## daveomak

ksanger said:


> My large Masterbuilt gas smoker was leaking too last Sunday.  Unfortunately I didn't stop my smoking until it burned up the knob and starter.  Now I'm rebuilding it.  I've bought a new hose, starter, and regulator as the old regulator is crimped to a burned out hose.  Still have the same issue and it looks like it starts behind the valve between the valve body parts.  Tests okay until you turn the valve on and block the output.  Then the body is clearly leaking gas.  Less than 8 months old.  Used a dozen times, and I'm on my second tank of gas.
> 
> When I took the valve apart I didn't see any gasket between the two body halves.  Nor did I see any worn gasket on the valve shaft.  Looking  for a replacement valve next.  Plus another source of heat and smoke.


Maybe....  make a gasket out of a beer carton....   That compressed paper is what many gaskets are make of...   I used it many times when stuff has broke down...     Beer boxes have ALWAYS been handy for some unknown reason...    LOL...  

Dave


----------



## ksanger

Update on Masterbuilt 30" Smoker Burn Up.

Well I rebuilt the smoker by replacing the gas line, regulator, and igniter.  Lit it up and the valve still leaked.  Tore the valve apart and cleaned it.  Checked the valve and valve body using an eye loop to make certain it was clean.  Added a drop of 3in1 oil to lubricate it.  Replaced the spring with a slightly longer spring.  First time I lit it up it still leaked.  Pressed in on the knob hard and it hasn't leaked since. 

Called MasterBuilt on the Friday before the 4th of July.  They sent replacement parts on warranty but they took one week to arrive.  I haven't used the new valve yet.  There is no gasket on the new valve either. 

While we were repairing the smoker we bought the Char Grill Side Grill/Smoke box and plumbed it into the MasterBuilt using 5" round heat ducts and caps.  This allows using charcoal and hardwoods while tending the fire once per hour.  Still needed gas to get the smoke box to 165F for smoking sausage.  Tried a 500W electric charcoal fire starter burner but it wouldn't get me to 165F either.  I'll be looking for a 1000W burner next.  Bought a PID solid state relay controller on Amazon to monitor the electric burner.  When we're finished we'll have a gas, charcoal, and electric smoker.

For the 4th, we made 10 lbs of Venison Beer Sausage, a 25 lb Brisket, 9 racks of St. Luis Ribs, and 4 filets of Salmon.













SmokerMods.jpg



__ ksanger
__ Jul 30, 2017


----------



## Jeff Payne

daveomak said:


> Take the burner out and flush it with water, from both ends.... A visual inspection is not adequate.... Then blow it out with air.... even air from the blow end of a shop vac.....   Dave




I created an account just to thank you for the help!  I searched google, and this forum was the first place I checked when flames were coming out around the knob of my smoker.  Cleaned out the spider webs and all is better!  Thanks!


----------



## daveomak

It gets better....  Stick around..


----------



## chiefgordoncole

Another account created just to thank/bump this post.  I had my masterbuilt 30in for about 2 months, smoked on it about 4-5 times without a problem, then today i waited about an hour for it to get to temp, highest I got as 170... so turned it up to high to speed it up... damn I thought the smoker was getting ready to blast off into orbit when I saw those flames shooting out the bottom.  

Read this post here, and a few screws later I saw a giant blockage of spider crap in the burner tube assembly... little help from a screwdriver and my compressor and now she is throwing flame exactly where it needs to be... and got up to temp (mind you no water in the pan) in a matter of minutes.

Thank you all!


----------



## daveomak

Glad you fixed your problem....  There's LOTS of good information on this forum...   Stick around and add some great ideas to your smoking arsenal....   Great folks on here too...


----------



## HalfSmoked

Maintenance is always a safe bet. Propane is safe but can be very unsafe if not treated with respect. Always check for problems and cleaning specially after it has sit for a while and look for problems any time when in use. Be safe shut it down until problem is corrected.

Warren


----------



## SmokinTom53

HalfSmoked said:


> Maintenance is always a safe bet. Propane is safe but can be very unsafe if not treated with respect. Always check for problems and cleaning specially after it has sit for a while and look for problems any time when in use. Be safe shut it down until problem is corrected.
> 
> Warren



Good advice is timeless.  This was the solution to my problem.  Is there any easy way to keep it from happening again?  Any suggested maintenance?

Tom


----------



## Parched

Grill3



__ Parched
__ Aug 5, 2019


















Grill 2



__ Parched
__ Aug 5, 2019





Glad to see this! I had the same problem this weekend. Could only get smoker to 237F .... i put aluminum foil over the air holes and the temp shot up to 315 and stopped shooting fire out the front of my smoker. I didnt like having to do this so when i get home i will look for spiders.

Added some pics to show fire ... the duct tape has since been replaced by aluminum foil cover all the holes.


----------



## daveomak

VERY nice flames...  Good thing you caught it.....


----------



## Jimvan01

mojo13 said:


> I went to use my Masterbuilt XL for the first time this year and tried it out last night before todays smoke. I started it up and the flame seemed very small so I let it go for a while and all of a sudden there was a fire under the smoker. It looks like it is coming from where the burner pipe meets the gas pipe. The pipe has holes ( I assume for safety) and it seems like gas is leaking from there and catching fire. I have to turn the gas all the way up to seem to get any flame on the burner when I do this the fire catches after 10 minutes or so.
> 
> I have tried to push the pipe in farther but doesn't seem to move at all. It worked before I put it away for the winter. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas. Might have to do the Boston Butt in the oven today....this is a sad sad day


----------



## Parched

Not figuredmine out yet .... I just close the door ever so slowly


----------



## BuffaloBills

Made an account just to thank you guys, i was having a fire at the venturi every time i turned on the propane, and yep spider webs. This is my 2nd time smoking. Saved my pork shoulder from the oven!


----------



## eagleNature

Thanks for the pointers here.  I had spiders clogging things up as well after I relocated my Masterbuilt off the patio.  However, the arachnid essence was quite a compliment to my cherrywood pork shoulder.

Peace


----------



## bstack

Hi all, just joined to throw my hat in and say my Masterbuilt just blew itself up! I’ve had the flame issue before, thought I got it cleared up but must have gotten a new spider resident on the tube. 2 hours into smoking a pork butt the gas hose melted and blew up the whole deal!  I’m giving up on the gas vault smoker, not cool.


----------



## HalfSmoked

You can buy plugs for the ends of propane hose to use when the are not connected to a tank.

Warren


----------

